# heini's easterdays



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

heini & me went to my parents for easter. my two borthers were there too, and baby jaden. we had a wonderful time!
heini had lots to do! lot's to see and so much fund and joy.
he & jaden get on VERY good, I was a bit worried, bit both are really gentle with eachother and sit or play together. so sweet!

here are a few pictures of heini & my easter. I hope you like them



pretending to be a watchdog


mutti, mom & me taking a break from hiking


let's find the right spot to mark


*thirsty*


thx mom *sluuupp*


always thes kisses *brrr* :blush:


how much is there to go?


WON!!!!


a great view from up here


I counted, 79 steps...and that x 2, phew :smheat:


and now, off home!


enjoying a rest



MEAT!!!! but only for the humans :smmadder:


I have to wait in my buggy


cosy here :blush:

hier gefaellts mir besser :schwärm:


:wub:


going for a walk with lotta


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

heinchen :wub:


jaden, me & mom will go for a walk now


this way!




oh, a strenghtning treat, thanks jaden!


soon he will walk with 2 legs


but for now we both use 4 :innocent:
 

:HistericalSmiley:


poor old neglected me :huh:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

but then:


yeay..


let's enjoy 'the beach'


*dig around*


what d'you think, the girls will like my style?


playing inside


ging for a walk with dad & jaden









I couldn't walk no more, so I got a lift :chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

finally....presents :chili::chili:


*ripp rapp*


*rapp ripp*


hoppala..I don't think so!


now I need a rest.


and have to watch over the house!


or maybe not? :innocent:


hoe? did you say something?


ok, that was it from my mom & me


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

no, wait, a few of baby jaden..



byebye & woof
schnupp & heini


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful pictures, Becky! Your mutti is beautiful and Jaden is a little doll. Heini looks like he had a blast - even with the 79 steps!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i enjoyed your pictures, the kids are sweet. what a nice relaxing Easter.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Becky for sharing your pics......Baby Jaden is such a little dumpling !! I loved the pic of Jaden sleeping in the stroller with Heini sitting in the front of him....Hope all is well with yall.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heini, I love you littleman, looks like you got spoiled:wub:. Jaden is adorable, I'm glad you had a wonderful day Becky, there's nothing like family


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a beautiful day, Heini. So many great shots! :aktion033: Being a guard doggy, opening gifts, hiking, and exploring at the beach....just the perfect day! Baby Jaden is a cutie.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What an amazing day! Everything was perfect, the weather, the food and beeing together with the family! 

I really liked to share your day, Becky and Heini! Love the pic with you and your mom! Baby Jaden looks adorable and Heini seems to love him, too! The shot of both sitting in the stroller is priceless!

BTW, your stroller is nice and neat! Da gefällt's Dir, kleiner Mann! :thumbsup:

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Love Heini stories and travels.
Great pictures!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved these !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics of a beautiful Easter!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Heini is such a gorgeous little man, and definitely looks like he enjoyed himself. Jaden is very cute too.


----------

